# 4G will not restore



## tankcr (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey all, I have been trying for 2 days now to get this thing restored. I plugged it into my car deck and it immediately rebooted to the apple symbol and stuck there. Using every tool I can think of I have been able to get it into restore mode DFU mode and pwned DFU mode, but no matter what during a restore out of iTunes it gets to loading the OS and the progress bar stops at 0% Itunes says waiting for device, after a couple minutes the screen flashes white and it goes into the restore mode with the little Itunes symbol and the plug in symbol. I am stuck, and frustrated any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## SteveJobs (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it Jailbroken?


----------



## tankcr (Jun 28, 2012)

SteveJobs said:


> Is it Jailbroken?


No, it wasn't however I attempted to run a couple different jailbreaks to try and fix it, none of them fixed it, Redsn0w finished but after reboot it just went to the restore screen again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you Googled it yet? There are pages and pages of info about it, as well as some programs that will put the phone in and out of recovery/DFU mode.


----------



## tankcr (Jun 28, 2012)

sinclair_tm said:


> Have you Googled it yet? There are pages and pages of info about it, as well as some programs that will put the phone in and out of recovery/DFU mode.


Yes. I have had it in and out of all the different modes and I get the same results when trying to restore.


----------



## Chadiz86 (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you tried the restore via another mac/pc? A lot of the time the phone fails to connect to apple's server so it cannot verify. Also try a different USB cable or USB port.


----------



## tankcr (Jun 28, 2012)

Chadiz86 said:


> Have you tried the restore via another mac/pc? A lot of the time the phone fails to connect to apple's server so it cannot verify. Also try a different USB cable or USB port.


Yes, I tried it on a couple computers, and on a Mac at the Apple Store. Is it possible that it is an issue of Country Origin? My IPod and my Apple Store Account are all registered in the US, but I am now living in Germany.


----------

